# Orvis Fly rod and reel for Sale



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I know this should be in the For Sale section but I hate to wade through 1000 ads to find 1 fly tackle ad. 
I have a lightly used Orvis T-3 saltwater rod. It is a 9', 4piece, 6wt, 9.5 tip flex.The tip flex makes it very fast. This rod cast more like an 7wt than a 6wt. It can power large Red fish flies through high winds easily. I used it as my trout and flounder rig, but desided I like a softer action. It is like new except for the slight darkening of the cork. This would make a great second rod or a step up from the entry level rods. Comes with sock and hard case.

The reel is an Orvis MachIII. large arbor reel. It is used and has some surface scratches but works great. I had it factory serviced last year so the interals are as good as new. Comes with clam shell case.
Togeghter they make a great fishing outfit.
I will sell either or both. If you buy both I will throw in a good 6wt line($75 value).
rod $200
Reel $50
P.S. new this rig would cost ~$750.

Call 936-402-5644 or PM please no "text"


----------



## Thisjustin (Mar 23, 2012)

You wouldn't be interested in a bear grizzly 50# recurve bow would you?


----------

